# buying birds



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been looking in the pigeon digest magazine, they have this one guy by the name of George Fawcett does anyone here know are have purchase birds from him and what was the results?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know anything about that person, but a word of advice. You do not have to spend big money for good pigeons. Just about any racing pigeon flyer in the country can supply decent racing pigeons as long as they are healthy. Do not pay big money for "pedigrees" unless you just want to own something that shines on paper. Find a racing pigeon flyer in your area and get some cheap young birds from him or her. They will probably give you a few decent ones for free, or very reasonably priced.

The general rule is that you should start with the best you can afford, but the sometimes secret little rule is that you can start out cheap and do just as well, if you keep them healthy and train them well.

Many flyers don't even pay any attention to pedigrees or price, and just use trial and error to find out which breeders are producing good offspring. Plus luck is involved a lot (my expensive bird gets taken by a hawk and yours does not, etc). The best birds I haved ever had were given to me free. The ones I paid the most money for, didn't pan out too well. It's a crap shoot basically.

I guess I should put it this way. If you purchase young birds from someone at $500 each, and you are given the same amount of young birds by someone you just met at a club, your odds of winning a race in that same year are equal with either set of birds.

I actually purchased an expensive bird from a well known, respected and winning flyer out west, and he told me to not buy any more expensive birds as it wasn't necessary. Abd this was a guy selling me an expensive bird and he had several more for sale that I was interested in. That impressed me, concerning what he was telling me and what kind of person he is. If you send me a private message, I will tell you his name.

Just my two cents.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovelace said:


> I have been looking in the pigeon digest magazine, they have this one guy by the name of George Fawcett does anyone here know are have purchase birds from him and what was the results?


Why dont you check within your state. Siegals has good birds. And an AU rep lives in in your stae also. Plus how far from Shrevport do you live Because there is a p[erson up there that is getting out or racing pigeons He is busy with his company and Will be getting rid of his birds. He has done good in there club. . Let me know I will email you his name.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*If you are just starting out in racing you have a lot to learn about racing ,so I feel that the smart thing to do is get late hatches from a local flyer or flyers learn all you can on the proper care of race birds. Believe me there is much to learn.The hobby/sport of pigeon racing can be very expensive and I feel that you are better served learning the in and out by using birds that don't cost much.In1993 I was given birds from local flyers these were late hatches that I could not fly in the young birds races. I trained them out 30 miles and got them ready for old birds, the following year 1994. Well that old bird season my birds did well, a combine win and 4 club wins against 60 lofts flying old birds in the combine that year.#1 GET LOCAL BIRDS #2 LEARN ALL YOU CAN ABOUT RACING PIGEONS AND PIGEON RACING.*GEORGE


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

After talking to a friend he mentioned that George Fawcett is leaving the sport.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Fawcett has SPRINT pigeons....100 to 125 races they are probally VG.....But after that,they will not win at the longer races...Get/Buy middle distance birds...Good at 100M to 500Miles.....Alamo


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Lovelace*

You should be totally confused from the answers you have received .
George F. has excellent birds and they will race successfully 100-350 miles.
I am not sure what he is doing at present , in the past he would sell racing kit's very reasonable and many did well with his birds .
My advice before you buy birds go to our site and read the following 2 articles:

1. Before You Invest Your Money .

2. What to look for in a loft before before you buy birds .

www.priscoracingpigeonloft.com


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to race pigeons, do some investigating and find fanciers who belong to the club in your area. Generally speaking most, not all , but most club members will want to help any new club member,to a degree(loft ideas,where to get feed how to care for a sick pigeon(s). Don't be offended if your competitors seem somewhat coy or vague with answers to questions you might have about improving the performance of your race team. Many club members won't want to provide you with specific information about their systems. The reason being quite obvious. You can always asked those questions here on PT or get to know some flyers in other clubs near you or around the region and ask them( they will tell you things your competition won't). 
As *re lee* stated - Siegal's is in Jeanerette,Louisiana and Ed Minvielle has really good pigeons. If you are not familiar with his pigeon supply business, it is one of the best(IMO) in the country.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I just picked up 3 pairs from Mr. Fawcett through ways of a friend


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

teocallipittz said:


> I just picked up 3 pairs from Mr. Fawcett through ways of a friend


Do I get a pair? LOL


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

My friend has his Van Loons and has done very well with them.


----------



## tommy martin (Jan 17, 2014)

*I have pigeons for sale*

I have affordable pigeons for sale. I don't fly old birds so at the end of YB season I list all of my 2013 YBs for sale. MY young birds won 1st champion loft, 1st average speed, champion bird , and also won 4 races.
They are Jansen based and most are bred directly from Pete Beley's pigeons.
I price them from 25$ but I ask a little more for the ones I would like to keep.
I have a website you can buy directly. Homing pigeons for sale


----------

